# What is your other job ?



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

So what do you do when your not playing guitar ? Thought it might be interesting to find out what other professions and hobbies members might have. Myself I have worked in the industrial manufacturing enviroment for the last 30 years. I took an Industrial electrians apprenticeship in 1979. I have worked in the Steel industry, Automotive and Particleboard manufacturing facility. Currently I have been in the Food industry for the last three years. I work a lot with automated lines, setup programming and troubleshooting. A lot of high speed packaging equipment. It's been an interesting career so far, technology has exploded over the last 10 years. I also have my own business where I install alarm panels, cameras, access sytems and LAN network cabling. Just something to fill in those idle moments...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

First job is developing database systems, front end, middle tier and back end. To whomever wants to pay the most. I contract.

Second job is doing these things:
www.timemusicstudios.com
www.bwbcayman.com


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I am a Continuous Polymerization Instructor at a manufacturing plant. I train the guys to sit in a control room and eat doughnuts all day like Homer Simpson....


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Nope no other job. Pure musician and I don't think thats a job:tongue: . I own a music studio ( soon to be studios ) , teach guitar, and gig whenever..Life is good:rockon2:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

as of tomorrow. I don't have a job.


But I do contract out my services for webpage design.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm doing my PhD in sociology and trying to finish my dissertation


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I do photography, photo retouching and restoration, custom printing, art reproduction etc.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm studying control and instrumentation , but will probably change branch when I finish college .


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Noone will hire me 

...and I'm not cutting my hair:tongue:


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

*I tried that...it didn't work.*



Stratocaster said:


> Noone will hire me
> 
> ...and I'm not cutting my hair:tongue:


They kidnapped, err highered me anyways. I've been doing it for nearly 30 years now. Still haven't cut my hair and I refuse to shave. Let's just say, you never want to meet me professionally.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I design these things.

http://www.gdlscanada.com/main.html


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I design these things.
> 
> http://www.gdlscanada.com/main.html


Sweet!! I used to see those being test driven on the track behind my office. A friend of mine just left where I am now, and started working there. I believe he just started this week in the quality department.

I myself did sales for quite a number of years in the motorcycle/snowmobile market throughout Canada.

I'm now in the automotive industry as a shift leader.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*trying to retire*

after 10 years on the road,(no home)and 40 plus years part time (4 days a week,) during which I installed alarm systems- drove cab in toronto-and finally took a gas fitting course.
to day I am a self employed heating consultant, in bc, can..
the less work I take, the more comes in.

break a leg 
jimmy peters


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

a. I'm a Walmart Greeter. :wave: 

b. I was going to open a Brothel and run it by hand until I could afford 
girls but it never took off.

c. I work in the Defence Industry, for the same company as davetcan.

d. none of the above.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

The wild world of Occupational Health & Safety. :zzz:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GD gives co-op places with our school.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a certified electronics technologist and I teach at a local college. I teach in a Computer Systems Technology program. I specialize in network security and forensics, Cisco Systems, Linux Operating Systems and I also teach Microsoft servers and networking when forced into it. I do some webdesign for fun on the side as well as repairing,modding and building tube amps and effects pedals.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*mmmm.....donuts...*



Rex Lannegan said:


> The wild world of Occupational Health & Safety. :zzz:


Me too...but never a dull moment! :banana: The past 6 years have been a blur for me. I always say my claim to fame is a significant reduction in workplace injuries and environmental incidents since I got out of operations and into EH&S. We never had a trainer like Tarl, but I still managed to eat an awful lot of donuts during my 10+ years as a plant operator...I had to cut back on these things since I started flying a desk.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Me too...but never a dull moment! :banana: The past 6 years have been a blur for me. I always say my claim to fame is a significant reduction in workplace injuries and environmental incidents since I got out of operations and into EH&S. We never had a trainer like Tarl, but I still managed to eat an awful lot of donuts during my 10+ years as a plant operator...I had to cut back on these things since I started flying a desk.


HAHA, you're right...you never know what's coming your way in this field. I've recently started in it (6 months) and am still adjusting to it. I guess, for me, the only :zzz: part is the paperwork that comes with it. I enjoy the project work. I may be PM'ing you for some tips! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm an IT Contractor, working for the feds at the moment.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

I'm a small business owner (4 employees). We sell and service, pumps, pressure reducing valves, and backflow preventers. Sometime in the next couple of years I hope to sell the company and spend more time golfing and playing music. Cheers everyone!http://guitarscanada.com/Board/images/smilies/wave.gif
:wave:


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm a software test designer. You make it, I break it. Not a bad gig really.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I design these things.
> 
> http://www.gdlscanada.com/main.html



I don't suppose you guys rent those on weekends?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Rex Lannegan said:


> I don't suppose you guys rent those on weekends?


Everything has a price :food-smiley-004:


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

spent 20 years as an appliance sales person..
retired at age 38 (really) 
got bored 8 years later.
back in sales

Store manager for a pool/spa/sauna retail outlet and do webdesign on the side.
actually my playing is just for fun,, never made any money from it,, have no plans to.. get too much enjoyment from playin to spoil it with filthy lucre..


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I am a sales manager in a Honda car dealership. Need a good deal on a great product??

CT.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Rex Lannegan said:


> HAHA, you're right...you never know what's coming your way in this field. I've recently started in it (6 months) and am still adjusting to it. I guess, for me, the only :zzz: part is the paperwork that comes with it. I enjoy the project work. I may be PM'ing you for some tips! :food-smiley-004:


The first tip that comes to mind is to become a Supervisor and delegate as much of that paperwork as possible! Isn't due-diligence a pain in the butt?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I earn my keep as a Project Controller for a Defense Contractor . I'd tell you more but then I'd have to make you disappear..Stones 

also Full Time Grandfather to 5 great little kids ranging from 1 to 5 years


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> I earn my keep as a Project Controller for a Defense Contractor . I'd tell you more but then I'd have to make you disappear..Stones
> 
> also Full Time Grandfather to 5 great little kids ranging from 1 to 5 years


You've already said too much. My people will becoming to see you. You won't actually see them.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I invented checkered paint and live off the residuals from the patent. My next project is left handed guitar picks.... They'll sell like hotcakes!


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I invented checkered paint and live off the residuals from the patent. My next project is left handed guitar picks.... They'll sell like hotcakes!


Sign me up for a gross of those southpaw picks. That's has to be why my playing is terrible, been using the right handed ones.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

School


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Currently an Implementation Manager for Data and Transport technologies at Bell Aliant. Did 6yrs hard time in the firewall rathole on Checkpoint FW-1, (certified). Electronic Tech/Business IT Specialist background, many tech jobs over the last 27yrs at the telco.

I'm gigging again and that is like, "finally, I get to be me again!"

Will be starting own biz in near future, (retirement) repairing guitars and amps. Just need to build shop in garage, need some walls so I can heat the place. Have most of the tools, just picked up a Hitachi scope for $75.

SeeYa!
Mich


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

I design Printed Circuit boards for a major fiber optic company. Before that I did mechanical and PCB design for industrial laser systems.

If anyone ever has a circuit board they need done for an amp or other project just send me an e-mail.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm a geography student specialising in hydrology and soil science which in plain and simple terms is the study of mud..:wave:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

I_cant_play said:


> I'm a geography student specialising in hydrology and soil science which in plain and simple terms is the study of mud..:wave:


You wouldnt by any chance be able to help me with my geography next this coming sem now would you?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I was a full time musician until I was 28 years old. I didn't have any backup plan. Just wanted to play until I died or until some aliment prevented me from doing so anymore. Then at 28 I started working in the film business in the art dept. I thought I'd do that for a few months while getting my reading chops together. So for a few years I did both. Played as much as possible locally, did session work and had a day job that was flexible enough to allow to play.
Now I am a Production Designer and design sets (and other things) for film and TV. A lot of what I do revolves around music shows. Which is fine by me. It's nice to combine the two areas. I find just enough time to play with one band now. We are currently writing material for our second CD and will be going into the studio in Feb, through March to get it done. Then we will be playing out and about again.

cheers
Pete


----------



## synop7 (Feb 2, 2006)

*My job*

TV reporter


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

well, music's just a hobby though i did play out a bit for a while 2001-2003.

i'm an engineer. automation, functional safety etc. etc. for an EPC company. mostly oilsands.

and raising a 1 year old. which is intense.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Currently an Implementation Manager for Data and Transport technologies at Bell Aliant.


I'm a fellow Bell Aliant employee. Systems Analyst/Architecture Support/Sociopath with xwave supporting Aliant's Billing systems. Only 15 years in though. It'll be a few years before retirement!

Before that it was desktop support with DFO...way before PnP. So much fun...


----------

